# What is the Air Wire connector?



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello all

I have a G wire receiver and was wondering where I can get the flat flex cable that plugs it into the QSI board. Anyone know a part number? I ordered some QSI units and decoders a while back and the dealer didn't ship that one thing, Been asking for it to be shipped for some time but no luck. It's too bad cuz I really like the dealer. It the connector that connects the G Wire receiver to the QSI board.


Thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Might give Mike Greenwood a call..... He's a QSI dealer....


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's called a ribbon wire. It's supposed to come with the G wire card from QSI. Airwire uses the same exact thing when you have to split the board. Any dealer that sells Airwire would be able to order you one at a cost. They are kinda pricey for what they are though. Shame the dealer didn't send it like they should have. 

Terry


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have QSI and airiwire stuff in stock, and I have the cable you need. It should have been in the package from the start. 

jonathan/EMW


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Jonathan 

I sent you a private message requesting how I can reach you to order Thanks


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

got it Jonathan, I will be contacting you. I sent you an email via your website


----------

